# esecure all in 1 card reader



## Silent M (Mar 14, 2007)

Have installed the above device on my laptop with a CF card in the device. I'm unable to view or upload the images that are on the card. Can anyone offer any advice please?

My laptop runs Windows 7.

Cheers


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

When you plug in the device does Windows recognize it? Do you see additional drive letters listed in Windows explorer or under Computer > Folders?


----------



## Silent M (Mar 14, 2007)

Can't see it when I click on computer but I can see it when I click on devices and printers. It's showing as Mass Storage Device.


----------



## Silent M (Mar 14, 2007)

Can anyone help with this please?


----------

